# Diamond tool holder



## boatmadman (May 20, 2010)

Stumbled upon this diamond tool holder and wondered if any one has one, and if so, what do you think of it?

The write up looks interesting.

http://www.eccentricengineering.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2&Itemid=17

Ian


----------



## b.lindsey (May 20, 2010)

Hi Ian,

This comes up from time to time so a search may show you other posts and comments. But not to ignore the questions, I have had one of these for several years now which I use on my Sherline lathe. Overall I like the tool and one of the main benefits is that it is easy to sharpen with the included fixture. If properly set you can face and turn without having to adjust the tool, but more often than not I find that the best results do require some resetting of the toolholder. It isn't' a cure all by any means, but it is a good toolholder and one that i go to often. As i recall there may be a thread here covering making one yourself which might be an option given the price of the ready made ones.

Bill


----------



## cfellows (May 20, 2010)

Here is an article with technical details on building a tangential tool holder...

http://www.gadgetbuilder.com/ToolHolders.html

I've built one and, while I haven't used it much, seems to work pretty good. As Bill said, their main calling is the simplicity in sharpening them.

Chuck


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 21, 2010)

contrary to what the web site tells you this idea has been around for over a hundred years. At that time most cutting tools were hand forged and heat treated by black smiths. this "new" invention was a vast improvement and a real time saver.They were known as a Coventry bit. Industry has moved to carbide inserts for the same reasons.
 The tangential cutter seems like a good tool although I have not put out the money to buy one or the time to make one. 

whether or not you buy one or make one i would recommend you learn to grind your own tools. You never know when you need a tool that is not readily available for one reason or another.
Tin


----------



## Dunc1 (Jun 1, 2010)

HSM Jan/Feb 2009 had a construction article for this (called a Tangential Toolholder for a Sherline lathe). I imagine it could be scaled up.

You can also have a look at Model Engineers' Workshop (aka MEW) - http://www.model-engineer.co.uk - Issue #156 (Autumn 2009), Making a Tangential Tool Holder for the Lathe by Peter Boonham. I believe reprints or back issues should be available

The usual disclaimers.


----------



## websterz (Jun 1, 2010)

I built one a couple years ago for my 7x12 Seig but since then I have built my QCTP and rebuilt the lathe. It is now rigid enough to benefit from carbide so I mostly use indexable tooling. The one exception is my parting tools...I only use Rex AAA. ;D


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Jun 13, 2010)

Bougth one for a stiff price and modified it sligthly.
It was glued and screwed on a disk so that upper surface of tool is always on center heigth.
This makes adjustment after grinding very easy.
I can make a better one myself and will ,as the idea is very good and tool is used every day.


----------



## BMyers (Jun 13, 2010)

I bought one as I was in the mood for a new toy. I use it all the time now.
It doesnt replace the need for grinding one off bits, but I use it a lot to turn and face


----------

